# What is this bug in my soil?



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 12, 2021)

Good or bad


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

What kind of soil is it.   Root aphids possibly.  Can't really see on my phone right now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like thrip larvae


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

Hope big is right.....much rather have thrips than aphids.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2021)

Either or , get you some Gnatrol


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Looks like thrip larvae


Wasn’t thrips mites but eliminated


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2021)

What did you use on them? Glad you could eliminate them.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

What were the then?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2021)

I think mites? I think...

Bubba


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What did you use on them? Glad you could eliminate them.
> 
> Bubba


Neem oil / dish soap very low dose foliar spray by whole top I did a flush x2 which brought them out


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 13, 2021)

pute said:


> What were the then?


Mites and something else lol


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Mites and something else lol






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 14, 2021)

*I'm not squeamish, but seeing a video of creepy organisms up close gives me pause for thought.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Not a Mite some kind of Larva or baby worm maybe


----------



## Bubba (Aug 14, 2021)

I was looking in Jorge Cervantes book and that white creature in the pick looks like an aphid or thrip larve.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2021)

Whatever it is , use some organic Pyganic to kill the feckers


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Whatever it is , use some organic Pyganic to kill the feckers



*Just did some homework, per your recommendation. I will buy some PyGanic for my next grow. The only pest that bothered me on my first grow was the fungus gnat. I kept them at bay by correcting my watering practices. White flies came a'calling, but I shook them off with my hands a couple of times daily. They found this to be an inhospitable environment.

Studied Gnatrol, also. The yellow sticky stuff attracted not one gnat from my soil.

Going forward, I know I need to have some weapons on hand. I wouldn't want to just watch and wait at a certain point.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Learn weekly maintenance to avoid them all together


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Just did some homework, per your recommendation. I will buy some PyGanic for my next grow. The only pest that bothered me on my first grow was the fungus gnat. I kept them at bay by correcting my watering practices. White flies came a'calling, but I shook them off with my hands a couple of times daily. They found this to be an inhospitable environment.
> 
> Studied Gnatrol, also. The yellow sticky stuff attracted not one gnat from my soil.
> 
> Going forward, I know I need to have some weapons on hand. I wouldn't want to just watch and wait at a certain point.*




if you fight high humidity and run the risk of powdery mildew , Oxidate is very very effective in knocking it down and can be used the day before harvest because it off gases really quick


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Learn weekly maintenance to avoid them all together




that takes to much fecking work


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Whatever it is , use some organic Pyganic to kill the feckers


Oh well they dead now


----------

